# Baby Joe



## JDenz (Dec 10, 2003)

How about Mesi.  Another win for the buffalo bad *** lol.  Kinda a rough fight for him but at least another win and a still undefeated record.


----------



## ace (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *How about Mesi.  Another win for the buffalo bad *** lol.  Kinda a rough fight for him but at least another win and a still undefeated record. *



Kickenass - ets & taken Names 

:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## JDenz (Dec 16, 2003)

Yep lol one of these times I will make it over to your place to wtch the fight lol I totally forgot he was fighting till i saw it on the news lol.


----------



## ace (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Yep lol one of these times I will make it over to your place to wtch the fight lol I totally forgot he was fighting till i saw it on the news lol. *



anytime:cheers:


----------



## JDenz (Dec 16, 2003)

lol sounds good


----------



## Old Tiger (Dec 17, 2003)

That was the first time Mesi was in anything resembling a fight. Personally I thought it should have been a draw at best. Anyway, the russian will anihilate him. The great white hype.


----------



## JDenz (Dec 17, 2003)

lol that was a great movie.


----------



## ace (Dec 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by catchevangelist _
> *That was the first time Mesi was in anything resembling a fight. Personally I thought it should have been a draw at best. Anyway, the russian will anihilate him. The great white hype. *



Coming From B,LO My Self  I know what it's
Like to grow up in The City.

You better Belive he's been in Some Tuff Fights
Thats Y it has looked so easy up till now.

My money is on Joe!


----------

